# I built a sewer pump like the "Sewer Solution"



## toakley1 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have built a water powered sewer pump to use for dumping my holding tanks at home. It is similar to the "Sewer Solution" in that it uses the venturi effect of a water stream to break up waste and pump it through a 1" hose. I built it using readily available components for about $45.

If you are a do-it-yourselfer, you can see it at the following link:

Click Here

If you are not a do-it-yourselfer, then I would recommend the Sewer Solution or a macerator.

I was kind of proud of this, so I thought I would share.

Tracy Oakley
Cabot Arkansas


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Now that is what I call "waste management." How cool is that?

Randy


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Tracey,

Definitely "cool"!!!

I will build one next week! Just what I need.

Thanks for your input!

Dave
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Thats a really poopy idea....

Seriously, good job... Wish I had a clean out on the side of my house!

Steve


----------



## toakley1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Everyone!


----------

